# my tank



## Indostomus (Oct 23, 2008)

hi there,

greetings from germany. I found this forum by accident during my time searching the net. Please take a look at my tank and let me know what you think...

size:

80x60x70 freshwater

pH 6,4
carbon 3
O²=8.40
NO²=0
NO3=>2
PO4=0
FE=0.3 
CO²=33

Fishes:

30x Danio choprae
10x Otocinclus affinis
2x 1m/2f Taeniacara candidi
2x Indostomus paradoxus
snails: Neritinia coromandeliana








regards

Frank


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats pretty, like a show-tank for the AGA. Do you have a good picture of the T. candidi? I've never seen one around here.


----------



## Indostomus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you for the statement...AGA..pretty cool..never mentioned to let it look like AGA style.


about your question...

here you go...





regards

Frank


EDIT

latest work...photo made 4 hours after setup


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats a really cool fish.


----------



## ag30135 (Apr 16, 2008)

Indostomus where you from in germany?
Ich komme von hessen aber bin schon heir seit 30jahren.
Welcome and what a tank wow


----------



## Indostomus (Oct 23, 2008)

Cologne / Rhine Valley...also Vater Rhein^^


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

gorgeous tank!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

WOW !!! Your tank is gorgeous Frank.


----------



## Indostomus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot...


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I wish I had that kind of talent when it comes to tank decor - I am worthless in that department..lolol


----------



## Indostomus (Oct 23, 2008)

@Georgia,

it isnt that difficult, as it looks like. 

a) there are lots of examples spread over the entire www where u can learn how to setup a tank.

b) dont use different kinds of wood or stone. Stay always with one kind! Nothing looks more nonnatural!

c) use 3 or 4 kind of plants but use a lot of them

d) the tank u see on my picture is photographed after 4 month

c) no tank, such as this one, without CO² and iron fertilization

d) the nuts and bolts of a working tank is water change. I change the water every week about 70%.

e) never use to much fishes...most of the tanks have to much fishes and not enough plants...to much feeding in the wrong way...wrong cleaner...to much flow...to much Oxygen. Catfishes in a tank like that, such as Ancistrus dolichopterus...will end up in a chaos. I am using Otocinclus and/or Crossocheilus siamensis to deal with algae. 

before i plan a tank i will have to think about the kind of fishes i wanna use. And if there are probably to many hurdles to take i change to other fishes. I am not fixed on special kinds. 

regards

Frank


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

great tips Frank, thanks alot.


----------



## pfcsawman (Oct 24, 2008)

tank looks real nice


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Greeting from Germany too! 



I love your tank!


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

Great tank!!!


----------

